# Graduation Party next weekend



## jethro (May 9, 2010)

I have been asked to make my pulled pork for sammies (they are a big hit) for my Niece's graduation party. Gonna do four 8# butts. I want to cook and pull a day or two before the party. After pulling I would put in aluminum pans and store in fridge. Reheat in oven before party in same pans. Normally I wouldn't do this, but the party starts at noon and I don't want to pull an all nighter. Is there any problem doing this? This is a big deal for my wife's family and I don't want to screw anything up so any advice would be great. Thanks.


----------



## ecto1 (May 9, 2010)

Do you have a food saver it would save you space to vacuum seal it then just boil the bags to reheat.  Your method will work no problem but 4 butts is gonna eat some shelve space.


----------



## jethro (May 9, 2010)

Well I didn't have a vacuum sealer when I posted this, but I do now. That just sounded like a much better idea than what I had planned. I have been wanting one for awhile, just needed a good excuse. Thanks


----------



## jethro (May 9, 2010)

Haha I wrapped up the vacuum sealer as a gag gift for my Wife for Mom's day and (to my surprise) she loved it! Said she had been wanting one for a long time but didn't want to spend the money (I'm not saying a word)
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. She was so happy she didn't even whine about the new 100gt igloo marine cooler that I bought for myself. I love this forum...Hmmm wondering if I could get her a new Horizon smoker for her birthday in july?


----------



## rdknb (May 9, 2010)

lol based on that I would go for getting "her" the smoker haha


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2010)

She'd LOVE a new smoker---Of course !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## jethro (May 9, 2010)

Haha I am not a total cheap ass, as I implied, she did get something else great and well deserved too. I just thought it was funny how much she wanted something that I bought for me...great minds do think alike...now about that new smoker...


----------



## scarbelly (May 10, 2010)

You - er she 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 is gonna love the food saver 
Here is a tip for you - we have been using one for almost 20 years - we take the bags and make them about a foot and a half long so we can just cut a small piece off and reuse them over and over. We turn them inside out and wash them and let them dry then store them until the next use. We have saved lots of $$$ on bags and Albertsons runs Chicken for less than $2 a pound and we buy enough to  go 6 months at a time


----------



## jethro (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice guys. We were playing around with the new sealer..That thing is pretty cool. One more question, If I put a few pounds of pulled pork in each bag, then boiled in the bag to reheat to serving temp how long should it take?


----------



## marty catka (May 11, 2010)

Don't bring the water to a boil.  There has been much conversation about the plastic giving off bad stuff if brought to high temps.  Just let it simmer at about 160-170 to heat through.  

Oh yeah, I'll bet she'll just love that Horizon with a string of pearls hanging from the smokestack!


----------



## pineywoods (May 11, 2010)

If your only holding it for a day or two I would stick with your original plan of the disposable aluminum pans personally. Day of the event pull the foil back add some finishing sauce or apple juice, mix, put the foil back on and into the oven or smoker to reheat. Foodsavers are great and we really use ours but if you have to buy the aluminum pans anyhow why waste the foodsaver bags? Now after the party you can vacuum seal any leftover pork throw it in the freezer (meal size bags are nice) then have it whenever you want. I always make extra to freeze for quick easy meals.
Can't help you with the boiling thing we use an electric rice steamer to reheat and it does a great job


----------

